# Laptop Sleeps When Moved



## Darren (Dec 5, 2015)

My roommate has the same laptop as me, an Asus X550LB NH52

We both got them in April 2014. He uses it as his only machine and over the past couple months has been getting a growing problem of it going to sleep or shutting off completely when he moves it or adjusts the screen. It started out being only occasionally and would sometimes sleep and sometimes shut itself down completely. Overtime it got worse and worse to the point of movement from typing causing it to sleep. 

I checked his load temps and they were actually lower than my laptop doing the same thing, and I use mine way less and dusted it recently. Mine works perfectly still, as does one of my other roommates with the same laptop. 

I bullied him into doing a clean install of Windows 10 because his was bogged down really bad since he upgraded from 8.1. After that install it only ever went to sleep, not off, and resumed practically instantly. Few days ago we disassembled it to the point of having the top and bottom panels removed. I couldn't see anything amiss but didn't know what I was looking for either. Blew off a little bit of the dust and reassembled it since I didn't want to mess anything up. Going to sleep happens rarely now. I pretty much changed nothing about it, but it seems to have fixed the issue for the most part.

Any ideas what's going on with it? Still does it occasionally, but very rarely. Used to happen almost every time he even touched it.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 5, 2015)

Probably a driver or power setting issue.  Loose cable possibly as well.


----------



## beers (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you get the same behavior if you change the 'close lid' behavior to do nothing?


----------



## Darren (Dec 5, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> Probably a driver or power setting issue.  Loose cable possibly as well.



Checked the settings and made them identical to mine, didn't help.



beers said:


> Do you get the same behavior if you change the 'close lid' behavior to do nothing?



I'll check on that, but this happens not only from the screen moving. If you bump the chassis, it'll do it too. I'll check that though. Given how much rarer it is after opening it up, I'm guessing a loose connection. I just don't know where to look and don't have much familiarity with laptop internals.

This is the video I used to disassemble it. I got to about 3:10 or so before I stopped taking it apart further. My guess is one of those ribbon cables isn't staying seated as that's the only thing I unplugged or changed really.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 5, 2015)

It's most likely the video cable not pushed into the clip all the way.


----------



## Darren (Feb 25, 2016)

It started regressing again and I advised him to clean the power button with rubbing alcohol and I think that fixed it.


----------

